# Buck Stove Intermittent Fan 27000



## Sain6815 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum and just bought a house with a buck insert believed to be a 26000, 27000, or 28000.

Stove burns and drafts great but the fan is operating intermittently. I believe the thermostat is the culprit. Can anyone give me advice for things to check? I'm pretty handy with wiring and a volt meter. 

I'm looking at changing to the new style thermostat with the 3 pucks for 3 speed.

Can anyone suggest a write up or guide to replacing this?


----------



## Sain6815 (Dec 28, 2016)

Also, it has the 2 position switch. Both poles are showing voltage simultaneously. Center pole and each side show 120 volts at all times. 

Maybe that is the issue?

My understanding is one side is auto and one manual. It doesn't make sense to me that both would show voltage at the same time.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 28, 2016)

It probably needs a a new fan/thermostat. Go to servicesales.com They can help you with any issues. Measure the inside of width of the insert. This usually determines the model number. There are some weird models I'm not familiar with.


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2016)

While there ask about the 3 thermostat config. I think that requires a motor with 3 speed windings as well.


----------



## Sain6815 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm probably going to milk the fan this season while it slowly dies out.  I am in SC and am not dependent on this to heat my home. 

The guys at servicesales quoted me around $200 to get a new fan, wiring harness, and 3 way thermometer. I'm planning on adding those things next season before it gets cold.


----------

